# requesting and parsing xml from a websites API



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I have done some basic programming in C, C++ and a bit in Java. I am also in a web programming class which I recently learned how to use an API from another website and get xml from it and parse it with a .xsl file. I loved grabbing data from another website this way and am starting to get my hands a little dirty in android development now.

I am wounder how I can get xml from an external website api into and android and parse it to use the data in the xml?

I have searched a bit on Google and really couldn't find any examples of this. If someone could point me in the right direction I would really really appreciate it.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Depends on what you are receiving from the website but a good versatile example is here: http://www.androidhi...rsing-tutorial/

This example uses a document parser.

or look into http://developer.android.com/reference/java/util/Properties.html depending on what info you want to pull


----------

